
Show HN: FreshJobs – An aggregator of junior and entry-level jobs - lukehero
https://freshjobs.io
======
lukehero
Some background to this:

The project: Ever been in that catch-22 situation where you need experience to
get a job, but you can’t get a job without experience? Or maybe you want to go
into a new field, or you just graduated from College or University?

FreshJobs sources all the entry level and junior positions from across the web
and puts them in one place. When you click the ‘apply’ button you are taken to
the source site to apply. I’m still adding more sources so over time it will
grow larger with more jobs across more locations.

Me: I’m on a mission to learn to code by making 6 projects in 6 months (this
is 2/6), with my final project being at the end of the year in December. The
dream is to live from these projects by that time and help people across the
world

The idea: The idea for FreshJobs came when a friend told me a few weeks back
after I finished project #1, “hey man, you could probably apply for some
junior dev jobs now", so I decided to check the internet out of curiosity to
see what there was. I noticed that there was no specific place which had a lot
of these types of jobs, so project #2 was decided right there and then.

I truly hope this website can help you find a new job that you love. For those
struggling to get a job because they don’t have experience, it will be a true
pleasure if you can find a job. If you do find and get a job via FreshJobs,
please let me know!

All feedback and bug reports are much appreciated. Go easy on me, I am still a
total newbie dev!

------
foxfired
Hello FreshJobs creator.

Consider separating concerns to handle HN traffic:
[https://idiallo.com/blog/handling-1-million-web-
request](https://idiallo.com/blog/handling-1-million-web-request)

~~~
lukehero
Thanks for this. Was a good read.

------
CommanderData
Not working for me atm. Maybe use Cloudflare to cache, quick and easy fix
while the post is still hot.

edit: Working now, great job (pi). Would be nice to see some type of filters.

~~~
lukehero
Thank you for the suggestion! I will work on filters for the site. Any
particular filters you'd like to see?

~~~
CommanderData
Salary, technologies if possible, and job age are all useful.

How do you get job data? Is it a mix between apis and direct website scraping?

~~~
lukehero
>> Is it a mix between apis and direct website scraping?

That's right. I am trying to normalise the data from all the sources so I can
generate some useful filters.

~~~
CommanderData
Thanks this is fascinating. Do alot of companies (such as indeed) provide APIs
for this? I would have thought it goes against their business models.

Also is there any legal concerns for website scaping here?

~~~
lukehero
Indeed do have an API, which I have applied for, but they didn't get back to
me yet. Still waiting for a few big job sites to get back to me on using their
APIs. Hoping eventually I can get them all!

I've made sure not to crawl any sites that do not allow it, such as LinkedIn
for example prohibit it, so I left them alone ;)

~~~
CommanderData
Thank you for getting back.

I wanted to build a service to gather and analyse all types of job information
and see trends. I would ultimately sell the data, however I don't think it
would be possible reading some API T&C's. Just a flaunting idea.

------
brent_noorda
Huge need for something like this, but I think the business model here doesn't
work. Entry-level employees are a dime a dozen ($0.10/12), but you're asking
employers to pay $99 ($99/1) to post a job. In other words, you're asking
employers to pay over 1 million percent more to advertise than entry-level
employees are worth.

I've been wondering about a service just like this a lot recently, because I
recently graduated from nursing school and am looking for an entry-level
nursing job. Finding who is hiring new nurses is proving exceedingly
difficult, as each employer is on their own schedule and uses their own unique
language to describe their new-nurse jobs. ("new-grad", "residency",
"training", "TTP", "T2P", etc... while "entry-level" usually has a completely
different meaning)

I, and thousands of other new nursing graduates, would gladly pay you $99 each
month just to know where the new-nurse jobs are, while the employers wouldn't
want to pay you anything. Consider this: compared to the tens of thousands of
dollars to get through school and our eagerness to start repaying those loans,
another $99 for a few months is no big deal.

~~~
lukehero
I wouldn't feel quite right about charging the job seekers as typically a lot
of them are unemployed and thus money can be tight. The incentive for a
company here would be cheaper labour so its already a saving for them by
having a large pool of potential junior or entry level candidates to advertise
to.

Thank you so much for taking the time to give your feedback, I will take it
into consideration and see how things work out as time goes on for the site :)

Where you able to find some suitable nursing jobs on the site? If not I will
see what I can do to make sure those results are coming onto the site for you
and your fellow nurses looking for those jobs.

~~~
brent_noorda
For most states, no nursing jobs on your site. They're hard to find (none of
the aggregators do well) for the reasons I mentioned. Most of us take 6-12
months or more to get our first job and we mostly learn about them through
social connections. If you want to know a lot more, send me an email and I can
dump everything I know about this on you. Since I was a darn good programmer
(and a barely-passable entrepreneur) for over 30 years I'm also glad to share
any discussions about how this task might be tackled.

~~~
lukehero
Just sent you an email :)

------
harryf
Not to be confused with [https://freshjobs.ch](https://freshjobs.ch) which is
a good place to find tech jobs in Switzerland

~~~
lukehero
FreshJobs.io is also listing jobs from Switzerland :)

------
severine
Typo in the browser title bar: "Jobs for juniors, entry level, interns and
fresh _garduates_ "

Nice project, congratulations!

~~~
lukehero
Well spotted and thank you! I have fixed it :)

------
hasanas
Bless your soul, lukehero, you are a hero!

On macOS Safari Version 11.1.2 (13605.3.8), I can scroll horizontally (it's
cute, I can see all the flags coming) and I can't really search the website. I
put in values, hit return, and nothing happens. Works amazingly on Chrome.

~~~
lukehero
Thank you!

My sever has just been upgraded. Can you confirm if you're still having issues
or not?

~~~
hasanas
Yeah, it's a compatibility issue. I can scroll to the right of the page, and
see white space, with the flags moving.

Pressing enter with either textfield selected doesn't do anything on Safari.

Firefox and Chrome work perfectly fine.

EDIT: I didn't dig deep, but changing the "marquee" width from 3000px to
100vw, fixed it, but made the flags slower.

~~~
lukehero
Thank you soo much for the feedback! Those issues should be fixed now :)

------
spocklivelong
Site doesn't seem to load

------
jscholes
There's a typo in the page title:

> Jobs for juniors, entry level, interns and fresh garduates

garduates -> graduates.

~~~
lukehero
Well spotted! Fixed. Thank you :)

------
lukehero
I've just upgraded the server :)

------
NoB4Mouth
Buddy great service you want to provide! fix the loading issue and let have
fun :) .

------
lukehero
Uh oh, I think traffic is getting too much for my server. Upgrading now!

------
kwhitefoot
All jobs? Where? And anyway I get a Bad Gateway error.

------
andreareina
504 Gateway Time-out

